# Audyssey for Music?



## wil11o6 (Jun 24, 2010)

My current PC setup are Energy RC-10s with a HTiB Yamaha HTR-5930 hooked up to an Emotiva 12 sub. My HT setup is a Denon 1611, also to my Emo12. I am wondering if Audyssey improves 2.1 channel music or is it mainly for HT. It would be too much of a hassle for me to move my Denon to my PC so I was going to ask you guys first.

Also, as far as crossovers go, my Yamaha only has the option, "large" or "small". It is set to small, but I have no idea what it is crossing over at. Whereas the Denon, I would be able to configure those. If the difference is worth it, I might get a new receiver with manual crossovers or Audyssey for my PC setup. If someone can find out what crossover it is for my Yamaha set to small, that would be great. Or should I set my sub's crossover to 80hz?
Thanks


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

wil11o6 said:


> My current PC setup are Energy RC-10s with a HTiB Yamaha HTR-5930 hooked up to an Emotiva 12 sub. My HT setup is a Denon 1611, also to my Emo12. I am wondering if Audyssey improves 2.1 channel music or is it mainly for HT. It would be too much of a hassle for me to move my Denon to my PC so I was going to ask you guys first.
> 
> Also, as far as crossovers go, my Yamaha only has the option, "large" or "small". It is set to small, but I have no idea what it is crossing over at. Whereas the Denon, I would be able to configure those. If the difference is worth it, I might get a new receiver with manual crossovers or Audyssey for my PC setup. If someone can find out what crossover it is for my Yamaha set to small, that would be great. Or should I set my sub's crossover to 80hz?
> Thanks


Fist point, Audyssey is supposed to optimise all the speakers whether it is 2.1 or 5.1, unless you are using direct/pure mode then all processing is turned off...so it may well improve your music.

If there is no option apart from Large or Small then I would say that the Yamaha is more than likely crossing over at 80hz, but if you speakers are set to large then you would probably have to use the sub woofers cross over to Integrate with the speakers.


----------



## wil11o6 (Jun 24, 2010)

ah, alright. I guess on my day off, I'll move my Denon to my PC and see how that sounds.


----------

